# Возможно ли вылечить растяжками и гимнастикой онемение в пятке и по ходу седалищного нерва?



## Све (29 Дек 2018)

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, возможно ли вылечить  растяжками и упражнениями . 2 недели назад заболел седалищный нерв, ходить, сидеть  практически невозможно было. Боль была по задней части голени и бедра левой ноги. Невролог при осмотре сказала,что 95 % грыжа, отправила на МРТ. Выписала тизанил,мидокалм, артрозан,комбилепен, индаметацин мазь. После 4 дней лечения не почуствовал сдвигов. Стал самостоятельно заниматься растяжками, через боль. Через неделю занятий вышел на работу. Беспокоит небольшая боль на 4 пальца ниже тазобедренного сустава, хромота, потому что не могу отталкиваться пальцами во время ходьбы, не могу встать на пальцы левой ноги, онемение в пятке, по пути движения седалищного нерва онемение иногда не сильное. Онемение пятки появилось не сразу, а боль как бы спускалась ниже, ниже и когда добралась до пятки, появилось онемение и оно беспокоит меня больше всего. Описание МРТ прилагаю, а как добавить снимки не знаю, выдали диск, а там только с программой.  Спасибо вам за помощь.


----------



## La murr (29 Дек 2018)

@Све, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Све (1 Янв 2019)

Спасибо. Снимки загрузил. Зовут меня Владимир, мне 48 лет, работаю водителем. Жалобы описал в первом сообщении.

Занимаюсь в течении 2х недель, делаю растяжки на спинные мышцы, мышц ног, силовые упражнения на развитие мышц спины. поясницы и ног. Онемение пятки не проходит, даже усиливается и перешло на стопу-от пятки по наружней стороне к мизинцу. Хромота не проходит и на носки левой ноги встать не могу, в этом нога не слушается. Ходить могу, но на носок не обопрешьсяЧувствительность сохранена.


----------



## Све (1 Янв 2019)

Снимки все


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Янв 2019)

@Све, Попросите доктора @AIR, прокомментировать вашу тему.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Янв 2019)

А почему нормально лечить не хотите? 
Слабость в ноге нарастает, понимаете почему?
Скорость восстановления нерва в интернете уже узнали?
Почему растяжками?
А что и зачем растягиваете? Как себе представляете цель растяжки.


----------



## Све (1 Янв 2019)

Лечил в течении недели препаратами (написаны в 1 посте) , боли не проходили, в интернете нашел упражнения при грыжах, разные. Боль сразу стала проходить. Почему слабость в ноге нарастает-не знаю. Она не нарастает, она на одном уровне. Нарастает онемение.

Скорость восстановления - год примерно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Янв 2019)

Не меньше года, если восстановится.
Причина ясна. 1 этап прошли, теперь второй этап, и это не только растяжка.
 Нерв частично погиб.
Для его восстановления растяжка - никак.
Да и для восстановления мышц - никак
Для стимуляции уменьшения грыжи - кое как.


----------



## Све (1 Янв 2019)

Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что может помочь. Кроме растяжек, как восстановить нерв. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Янв 2019)

Тему про лечение боли в спине нашли, цели и задачи, и методы подзадачи лечения, нашли?


----------



## Све (1 Янв 2019)

Нет, плохой пользователь интернета, к сожалению.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где посмотреть ваши рекомендации по лечению? в каких темах? спасибо


----------



## AIR (4 Янв 2019)

Све написал(а):


> Онемение пятки не проходит, даже усиливается и перешло на стопу-от пятки по наружней стороне к мизинцу. Хромота не проходит и на носки левой ноги встать не могу, в этом нога не слушается. Ходить могу, но на носок не обопрешьсяЧувствительность сохранена.


Дело в том, что имеется явная компрессия нерва и ,судя по размерам грыжи, именно ей.. 


Све написал(а):


> Лечил в течении недели препаратами (написаны в 1 посте) , боли не проходили, в интернете нашел упражнения при грыжах, разные. Боль сразу стала проходить


Боль стала проходить, потому что уменьшился мышечно-тонический компонент.


Све написал(а):


> Почему слабость в ноге нарастает-не знаю. Она не нарастает, она на одном уровне. Нарастает онемение.


Потому что сдавливание нерва, скорее всего грыжей,  остается ...
Имеется грыжа L5-S1 с каудализацией. . То есть грыжа как бы "стекает" немного вниз.. . Если грыжа "стечет" еще немного, то уменьшится её передне-задний размер и сдавливание корешка уменьшится. Но возникает риск иного плана, секвестрация с возможностью сдавливание конского хвоста.. Вобщем, ситуация может стать лучше, а может и хуже.. 
Итого. Лучше бы лечение у нейрохирурга. .


Све написал(а):


> Занимаюсь в течении 2х недель, делаю растяжки на спинные мышцы, мышц ног, силовые упражнения на развитие мышц спины. поясницы и ног.


Никакие силовые упражнения!  При такой профессии эти мышцы и так напряженные,  скованные, застойные и силовые упражнения только усилят напряжение в них.. нужны мягкие, плавные, очень медленные движения,  акцентированные максимально на проблемные участки.. движение до напряжения и чуть-чуть дальше, но не более... Также можно пробовать заниматься руками в области бедра и голени. Постараться найти пальцами твердые, плотные, возможно болезненные мышцы и работать по типу миопрессуры  (надавить подушечками пальцев и держать не отпуская несколько минут,  2-4..), а также попробовать мягко и медленно разминать пальцами..  Далее действовать по результату. .


----------



## Све (4 Янв 2019)

Спасибо. Не силовые упражнения-это растяжки? Сейчас занимаюсь растяжками и немного силовыми, но в меру. Стараюсь больше ходить. Растяжки-плавные. Боль прошла, появляется только в определенных положениях. К нейрохирургу у нас попасть непросто, лечения никакого пока нет.


----------



## AIR (4 Янв 2019)

Све написал(а):


> Спасибо





Све написал(а):


> Не силовые упражнения-это растяжки?


Не очень люблю такое выражение,  но в какой то мере это так..  Растяжки, это что-то более общее и примитивное,  но хоть так...


Све написал(а):


> Растяжки-плавные.


Уже хорошо..


Све написал(а):


> Боль прошла, появляется только в определенных положениях. К


Поэтому очень медленные,  плавные и осторожные упражнения в этих положениях...


Све написал(а):


> лечения никакого пока нет.


Поэтому я и писал о лечении руками в нижней трети голени, и на бедре..  Можно с мазью Артро-актив  (красной)..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2019)

Све написал(а):


> подскажите, пожалуйста, где посмотреть ваши рекомендации по лечению? в каких темах? спасибо


Так давайте здесь.
Цель одна - минимизация боли.
Тут согласны?


----------



## Све (4 Янв 2019)

Да, хотелось бы узнать как можно уменьшить грыжи, какими упражнениями, манипуляциями. Моя цель не уменьшение боли, а нормализация моего позвоночника до такого состояния, чтобы эта ситуация не повторилась

Сегодня и начну. Не подскажите, что за мягкая шаровидная подвижная шишка возле позвоночника, ближе к кресцу, когда наклоняюсь, боль отдает в эту шишку. Она уже давно у меня. Наш невролог не знает


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2019)

Све написал(а):


> Да, хотелось бы узнать как можно  грыжи, какими упражнениями, манипуляциями. Моя цель не уменьшение боли, а нормализация моего позвоночника до такого состояния, чтобы эта ситуация не повторилась


Вам ехать или Вам такси?
Новый, как прежде не будет.
По функции можно сделать лучше старого.
Вон Плющенко прыгает, как прежде, после операции.
Но кольнуло у него в спине-заболело и бросил выступать.
И хотя функция не менее важна, все же главное - отсутствие боли.
Переходим к задачам лечения?


----------



## Све (4 Янв 2019)

Да. Как лечить, что делать ? Не подскажите, что за мягкая шаровидная подвижная шишка возле позвоночника, ближе к кресцу, когда наклоняюсь, боль отдает в эту шишку. Она уже давно у меня. Наш невролог не знает. 
Здесь диск со снимками https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1bF6rTVrdaqAwZMBsv7peqVjWWBAQ4BlI/. Они же выложены в этом посте, вначале.


----------



## Serakuzavr (29 Янв 2019)

@Све, как самочувствие, что делаете и что сделали ?


----------



## Све (29 Янв 2019)

Здравствуйте, самочувствие хорошее, почти не хромаю, онемение проходит, боли нет, почти восстановились функции мышц. Занимаюсь растяжкой и физическим укреплением мышц. Много хожу, по 5-7 км быстрым темпом. Лекарства принимал в самом начале, писал об этом.


----------



## Све (29 Янв 2019)

Почти все растяжки через боль.


----------



## Serakuzavr (30 Янв 2019)

@Све, можно попросить кинуть список упражнений , что и как делаете с примерным описанием , не знаю что делать месяц уже не сплю , операцию боюсь


----------

